# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  mtDNA H1a1

## Christos

Hello Can anyone provide any resources or information on mtDNA H1a1 with subclade M36, M197? There appears to be very little data available, at least through ISOGG. Any information would be appreciated.  :Thinking:

----------


## adamo

The women of mtdna H1 where typical European females. They waited out the last ice age in the Cantabrian refuge (northern Spain/southwestern France) and would subsequently conquer most of Europe from there.

----------

